# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Τι καναρα για καρδερινοκαναρο?

## johnakos32

Θα ηθελα εδω να πουν οι εμπειροι και μη του θεματος την γνωμη τους περι το τι καναρα ειναι η καλυτερη για να ζευγαρωσει με την καρδερινα μας για να εχουμε καρδερινοκαναρα φωνης και οχι για το χρωμα! θα ειναι λοιπον καλο να ζευγαρωσει με μια καναρα ρατσας φωνης να παρει πχ δυνατη μεταλικη φωνη οπως των τιμπραντο η θα ηταν καλο να βαλουμε τον καρδενο μας με μια καναρα οχι φωνης ωστε να αναπτυξει οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο νοτες καναρινου ? θα ηθελα να ακουστουν εδω γνωμες που μπορουν να λυσουν μια μελλοντικη απορια σε καποιον που ψαχνει περι τουτου!

----------


## mitsman

Δυο γονεις Ελληνες που κανουν ενα παιδι στην Αμερικη και το μεγαλωνουν εκει θα μαθουν τον μικρο καποια ελληνικα αλλα η γλωσσα του θα ειναι τα Αμερικανικα!
Ενα Ελληνακι που ιοθετηθηκε στην Αμερικη απο Αμερικανους και δεν θα μαθει ποτε απο που ειναι θα μιλαει Αμερικανικα και μονο!


Ειναι θεμα το πουλι που θα μεγαλωσει, αν απο την γεννηση του και μετα δεν ακουσει ποτε καναρινι αλλα μονο τον μπαμπα του, καρδερινα θα λεει!
Προτιμαμε ενα πουλι στην κατηγορια φωνης γιατι αυτα συνηθως εχουν μεγαλυτερη επιθυμια για μαθηση και τραγουδι!

----------


## vag21

εγω παντως ακομα δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη.

----------


## xarhs

εγω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια δεν εχω αποψη , και ειμαι αρνητικος σε τετοιες αφυσικες αναπαραγωγες..!!

ενας που ασχολειτε με αυτα μου χε πει οτι διαλεγει παντα ανοιχτοχρωμες καναρες και οχι σκουροχρωμες. πχ οπως ασπρο , μοζαικ

----------


## johnakos32

Ενδιαφερον ολα αυτα αλλα το τι θηλυκα καναρα θα βαλεις ειναι μπερδεμα και για αυτο ανοιξα και το θεμα, νεμεν οτι θα ακουσει θα πει αλλα απο ξερω υπαρχουν νοτες που κληρονομουνται εκ γενετης στα καναρινια δεν περνουν και καποιες εκ γενετης και τα καρδερινοκαναρα απο την καναρα?Ας πουμε περνουμε τον καρδερινο μας και μια τιμπραντινα θα ειναι πιο δυνατο το μουλακι στις καρδερινισιες φωνες η οχι?Για αυτο που λες εσυ Χαρη λογικα ο εκτροφεας το κανει και για το χρωμα του καρδερινοκαναρου , λενε οτι οι καρδερινες προτιμουν τις σκουροχρωμες καναρες αν και δεν ισχυει εντελως.βλεπω καρδερινοκανα με μανες κοινες και το λενε μια χαρα δηλαδη καταληγουμε περα απο την μαθηση για τραγουδι που ανεφερει ο Δημητρης εχουμε κατι αλλο να παρουμε?

----------


## vag21

εγω θα σου φερω ενα απλο παραδειγμα.
τα καρδερινοκαναρα που ειναι απο μανα μαλινουα θα έπρεπε να ειναι χαμηλοφωνα,εγω δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι τετοιο.
περισσοτερο πιστευω οτι τα θηλυκα παιζουν ρολο στην εμφανιση παρα στην φωνη.
αλλα οπως ειπα και παραπανω δεν περνω και ορκο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στην διαστάυρωση καρδερίνας Χ κανάρας ....το "πως" θα βγει ο απόγονός τους το καθορίζει η καρδερίνα. (χρωματισμοί κλπ)

Υπάρχουν καρδερίνες που βγάζουν απίστευτα καρδερινοκάναρα.Δυστυχώς έχω μία τέτοια καρδερίνα και μπορεί του χρόνου να μπω στον πειρασμό.

Συνήθως διαλέγουν σκούρες κόκκινες κανάρες.(Μosaic...μια χαρά)

----------


## Lovecarduelis

και οι παρδαλες καναρες δινουν ξεχωριστα καρδερινοκαναρα.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μιας και μιλαμε για καρδερινοκαναρα, εδω και το αγαπημενο μου! Νομιζω πως ολοι καταλαβαινετε με τι καναρα το εχω βγαλει..

----------


## YELLOW

Απο μικρη εμπειρια που εχω θεωρω οτι το πως θα κελαιδαει το πουλι δεν πρεπει αποκλειστικα να ειναι θεμα ρατσας . εγω τα μικρα που εχω απο μια μονο θυληκια η οποια ειναι απλη  , κιτρινη με λιγο γκρι στα φτερα  εχει ως απογονους πουλια που μοιαζουν περισσοτερο σε καρδερινα στα χρωματα και καποιο εχει πολυ δυνατο κελαιδισμα ενω καποιο αλλο πιο χαμηλο και με λιγοτερες φωνες . επαναλαμβανω ομως η εμπειρια στηριζεται σε ενα μονο ζευγαρι με απλη θυληκια (οχι ρατσας)

----------


## johnakos32

> Στην διαστάυρωση καρδερίνας Χ κανάρας ....το "πως" θα βγει ο απόγονός τους το καθορίζει η καρδερίνα. (χρωματισμοί κλπ)
> 
> Υπάρχουν καρδερίνες που βγάζουν απίστευτα καρδερινοκάναρα.Δυστυχώς έχω μία τέτοια καρδερίνα και μπορεί του χρόνου να μπω στον πειρασμό.
> 
> Συνήθως διαλέγουν σκούρες κόκκινες κανάρες.(Μosaic...μια χαρά)


γιατι δυστηχως ?χαχααχα


Συμπερενοουμε οτι η καναρα δεν εχει να κανει καμια σχεση με την φωνη αλλα μονο ισως στο χρωμα!Ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι στα καναρινια ειναι η μανα που δινει τις φωνιτηκες ικανοτητες και οχι ο πατερας για αυτο οταν διαλεγουμε φωνης πρεπει να εχουμε επιλεξει καλη θηλυκια ισχυει οτι περνουν απο τα θηλυκα την φωνη τους περισοτερο η και απο τους δυο γονεις?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> γιατι δυστηχως ?χαχααχα
> 
> 
> Συμπερενοουμε οτι η καναρα δεν εχει να κανει καμια σχεση με την φωνη αλλα μονο ισως στο χρωμα!Ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι στα καναρινια ειναι η μανα που δινει τις φωνιτηκες ικανοτητες και οχι ο πατερας για αυτο οταν διαλεγουμε φωνης πρεπει να εχουμε επιλεξει καλη θηλυκια ισχυει οτι περνουν απο τα θηλυκα την φωνη τους περισοτερο η και απο τους δυο γονεις?


Ολα τα πουλιά είναι μίμοι.

Ολα...όμως.

Και ότι ακούσουν θα πουν.

Τώρα εξαρτάται από την κάθε ικανότητα που έχει κάθε πουλάκι.

Αλλα λένε πιστά αυτό που ακούν ....και άλλα όχι.

Και βέβαια θα πάρει φωνή απο την μάνα...αφού την ακούει ακόμα και μέσα στο αυγό.

Αυτοί που θέλουν να κάνουν "καλή δουλειά" όσο αναφορά το κελάηδημα του νεοσσού...με το που βγουν απο το αυγό ...τα παίρνουν και τα ταίζουν στο χέρι...μακρυά απο κάθε ήχο που δεν θέλουν.

Και μετά πάμε και σε άλλα τεχνάσματα...με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό.

----------

